# Hello



## CrazyBowler (Jun 5, 2015)

I've been breeding mice on and off for about 2 years, mostly just the albino feeders (which is sad), but recently I've been breeding fancy mice (not for feeders!  ). I (currently) have one main stud male and eight breeding females most of which just weaned off their pups. My most special mouse right now is one that was caught in a mouse friendly mouse trap and she's an adorable little wild mouse.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hiya


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## GeorgiaRose998 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi there! Welcome to the forum


----------

